# First ever grow!



## Kfweedman420 (May 11, 2019)

First ever grow, ghetto set up, but I think it’s doing okay? Any thoughts or suggestions? First pic is With lights on, and second one is with the top lights off! Looks real dark when the lights are on! The big fan leaves are massive on this. And it’s not very tall yet! I haven’t used any nutrients. Started it April 1st. Only water and light so far.


----------



## thegloman (May 12, 2019)

Welcome weedman!

Looks good!
What strain is it?
What kind of lights are you using?


----------



## hollowpoint (May 12, 2019)

Welcome to MP Bro....Congratulation on your first grow, things are looking good for you...your at the right place to help you finish that grow out with good results!


----------



## Kfweedman420 (May 12, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Welcome to MP Bro....Congratulation on your first grow, things are looking good for you...your at the right place to help you finish that grow out with good results!


Thanks man, appreciate the warm welcome, and that’s what I hope for !  cheers


----------



## Kfweedman420 (May 12, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Welcome weedman!
> 
> Looks good!
> What strain is it?
> What kind of lights are you using?


100% honest, I’m not sure what strain this lady may be, I had a couple seeds from a year ago I forgot about and found lol.. and I’m using two 1000watt led full spectrum lights, I just recently hung them 36” above, I did have it down at like 24” , I keep reading 20 different height set ups so I’m not sure what I should actually have it at.  I just checked on them this morning and the leaves look like they are starting to perk towards the light more, so may be good height!


----------



## Kfweedman420 (May 12, 2019)

Since I raised my light the other day, all the big fan leaves r starting to perk up a lot more, they were starting to droop a bit before but looking a lot better now!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 12, 2019)

Every LED light is different.  The manufacturer should have guidelines telling you how high the light should be hung over the plants.


----------



## Devile (Jun 5, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Every LED light is different.  The manufacturer should have guidelines telling you how high the light should be hung over the plants.


I agree with you. Different leds has different PAR (light efficiency) , its distance from plants is different


----------



## Devile (Jun 5, 2019)

Kfweedman420 said:


> 100% honest, I’m not sure what strain this lady may be, I had a couple seeds from a year ago I forgot about and found lol.. and I’m using two 1000watt led full spectrum lights, I just recently hung them 36” above, I did have it down at like 24” , I keep reading 20 different height set ups so I’m not sure what I should actually have it at.  I just checked on them this morning and the leaves look like they are starting to perk towards the light more, so may be good height!



I think the led you used is not 1000W, you shoud check its actual power to confirm if you use enough light, usually 35--50W/sf will be needed


----------



## Aksarben (Jun 5, 2019)

Devile said:


> ...usually 35--50W/sf will be needed


What you say is for the most part "generalization"  that 30 to 50 watts are needed per 1 ft sq.   1' x 1' ?


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 14, 2019)

Congrats on the first grow! Have lots of fun!


----------

